
Founders: The involved vs. the committed - farmer
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/1204/Startup-Founders-The-Involved-vs-The-Committed.aspx
======
bootload
You can master your choice of ideas, technology, location. But stuff up the
soft side of tech-startups (founder commitment) and you are doomed. The
article has an interesting take on working out the dividing line between
founders that are *involved* VS those who are *committed*. But is this a good
enough test? I found out recently the distinction between 'involved' &
'committed' when a co-founder ditched out prefering to do a Phd (in the exact
same area of the product) rather go the hard yards, build a product then sell
it. Why? I can only guess. The Phd route could be perceived as less risky,
higher prestige over the entrepreneurial route. Maybe because all the "chicks
dig Phd's in CompSci" ? Using the above test the co-founder would pass. So how
do you, "evaluate if a co-founder is committed over the entire product
development timeline before any perceived payback" ? The article fails to
answer this question.

------
mhn
Sometimes it's not extremely expensive to get started, but it very time
consuming. Does that mean youre more/less committed than another entrepreneur
who has spent a ton of money getting a company rolling? I think a persons
answer to these questions can tell what they value more. Additionally, I
always have a hard time considering someone to be uncommitted to a startup if
they are working a separate full time job to support their family. Whenever I
come across that argument, I cant help but think: Just imagine what Ill be
able to do when Im working 100 hours/week for my company rather than 60 for
my company and 40 for another

------
aglarond
Good article and informative comments. They underline my own current concerns
- working on a startup while working full-time to support a family... I know
chances for success are slim because most would say I'm not "committed". But I
have faith in my idea, and I keep working toward my goals. I get discouraged
when I see other startups with similar ideas, but that also shows me that I'm
on the right track and the market is ripe.

